# Anyone tried a Converted TV Viv?



## BeardieLover (Aug 5, 2011)

Picked myself up a tv, on the chuck out pile  Should be dissembling it tonight 8) 

Anyone dont this before? Wheres best place for Glass/Plastic? 

Thanks


----------



## Ambush (Aug 5, 2011)

Seen a thread here somewhere with a pic of a TV enclosure.


----------



## JackTar (Aug 5, 2011)

This might help you:

Turn Your Old CRT Computer Monitor Into A Fish Tank ! ! !


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been thinking about doing one of these for ages. I have got one of those big old box tv's that weigh about a tonne, and it's just sitting in the shed doing nothing...

Post up pics if you do get started, would love to see how you do it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, on hard rubbish days, there were always old tvs thrown out. These old tvs were easy to convert being made from wood and some had removable flat glass fronts.
New tvs suck for enclosures, lol.
These old converted tvs were my first serious enclosures and converted tea chests worked well to.


----------



## mattyg (Aug 10, 2011)

i also thort what about a public phone booth converted into a enclosure lol.


----------



## BeardieLover (Aug 10, 2011)

I did start it, So basic. Picked a tv up (Bulky one not wooden) of the street.
Took it home, Took all insides out, Even used the original glass, smashed it down, Got some expandyy foam (For background) Painted inside and out diff colours. Looks pretty cool Hopefully putting together tonight. Will post pics once done and a detailed instructions!!  considering im 15 im proud 8)


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 11, 2011)

hubby is always talking about doing this, so will be interested to see the end result


----------



## BeardieLover (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Guys 
This is the Viv, Link below
Its silver inside, Red & Black outter, Still some adjusting being done, Wont be used for a good month until eggs hatch, All paints used are NON TOXIC, With a non toxic clear coat.
Its safe, The beardie in there is my adult female, Just to show you guys!  She loved it!  No haters please Im only 15. This cost me $3, for paint & $7 for foam. TV from Chuck out collection. 
TV VIVARIUM - YouTube


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 12, 2011)

hey theat looked great, much better than i expected it would. maybe i should let hubby have a go - thanks for sharing


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 12, 2011)

Good stuff!! Came up really nice! Id love to get my hands on one of the old school TVs that came in the timber cabinet


----------



## BeardieLover (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah they do look nice, dont need to install vents, 
I wanted a timber on too! such a bugger to find! 

Thanks


----------



## motman440 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been told by a man in the know that the newer plasma screen and LCD screen televisions are far from effective as vivariums.


----------



## buchanan (Aug 12, 2011)

> i've been told by a man in the know that the newer plasma screen and lcd screen televisions are far from effective as vivariums.



hahahahah


----------



## BeardieLover (Aug 12, 2011)

Ive been wanting to do it for a while, and I think it looks good.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 12, 2011)

motman440 said:


> I've been told by a man in the know that the newer plasma screen and LCD screen televisions are far from effective as vivariums.


They are absolutely fine to use. You just have to make sure it's a 3D model.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 12, 2011)

Great work! Nice change to seesomething entertaining and educating on the tube.


----------

